# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Scott Tichenor and his Mandolin Cafe

## NewsFetcher

From Mandolin Moments web site - Scott Tichenor and his Mandolin Cafe

Read article...

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Great! Celebrating 15 years tomorrow! Congratulations, thank you and keep doing the great job!

----------


## Jim Garber

Happy birthday Scott!! Thanks so much for this site, an integral and important part of my day and my life.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

Congratulations and a big thanks to Scott and Dan for all of the hard work that goes into this site.  Happy Birthday and best wishes for many, many more!

Lynn

----------


## Jonathan James

And as Thanksgiving rolls around, I'm thankful to Scott, Dan, Ted and this entire mandolin community for this special place we call the Cafe!

----------


## fatt-dad

Nice article and good job Scott (well Dan and Ted too)!

f-d

----------


## MLT

Great Article.  Happy Birthday to the Cafe and a huge thank you to Scott and all of the moderators for making this such a great place.

----------


## hank

Congratulations Scott. Great creation, may the next 15 be even better.

----------


## JeffD

Great websites should be relevant to and enhance one's whole life, not just the life on-line. There are two websites that dominate my discretionary on-line time. Arts & Letters Daily, and Mandolin Cafe. A distant third is the real time river data I get from USGS. Without these websites my real life, out here in "meat space", would be less. If you would have told me years ago how much the computer would become a necessary appliance in my leisure life I would have laughed in your face. For my work sure, but not my home life. Amazing.

Congratulations on 15 years of real impact and relevance. And thanks.

----------


## Ivyguitar

I want my MandolinCafeeeeeeeeeeeee!

----------


## Jim Roberts

All readers should immediately send a bottle of Talisker to Scott as a way of saying thanks!

----------


## Canister

Thanks for the site. It means a lot.

----------


## NoNickel

My congratulation are added to all those below and those above.  Mandolin Cafe is a wonderful resource and a great place to stop and chat.

----------


## Mike Black

The article was right. It's hard to find a picture of Scott. 

I found this one.   :Smile:

----------


## D C Blood

Thanks for the Cafe, Scott...If there was absolutely nothing else on the internet, the Cafe would be enough for me.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

From Day 1, the best acoustic instrument site on the web.  Congratulations and many thanks.

----------


## Jim M.

Great article and congratulations! Don't hold out on us -- when's the Trombone Cafe launch?

----------


## Dennis Ladd

All of the above and more for the best-moderated site around.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Member since 2004 and have enjoyed every moment! 

Grazzi!

----------


## Malcolm G.

All the best from Quebec, Scott!

----------


## Joe Mendel

Congratulations Scott. That means I started surfing the internet just shy of 15 years ago, mandolincafe was one of the very first websites I happened on & I've been here ever since. And it means it's 16 years, or so, since I met you and Annie in Levelland. My, oh my, how the time does fly.

----------


## Dan Johnson

Congrats! I think what I most enjoy about the site (besides the quality of the company) is the judicious moderation. Keep up the good work! It would also be remiss not to point out the functionality... So lots of good stuff! Thanks!

----------


## Ed Goist

Scott, Congratulations & Best Wishes. Continued success!

----------


## David Miller

It would be very difficult to calculate the depth and importance of the contributions that you, Scott, and the Cafe have made to this very special community. Thank you for all of your hard work over the years, and continued success!

----------


## Aran

All the best from the Emerald Isle....

----------


## Bertram Henze

There's a well-earned success story of an honest man who made the world a better place without needing dirty tricks to fight his way to power to do that. It does not get any better than that - be proud, Scott, you deserve to be. Thank you for years of learning and enjoyment.

----------

